# Tractor Blue Book???



## LMD (Mar 16, 2006)

Is there such thing as a tractor blue book? We have 2003 John Deere 4110 HST with a bunch of attachments that we would like to sell but have no idea how much to ask for it!
Thanks
Lisa


----------



## MattC (Mar 17, 2006)

*This might be a place to start!*

Lisa,

Don't know to much about the green, i went orange.

Give this website a try: http://www.tractorbynet.com

Good luck,

MattC


----------



## camachinist (Mar 17, 2006)

You might want to follow this auction

Also, peruse historical data, if available. 

If you have a list of attachments, I might be able to provide a ballpark figure for a reserve. I own a Kubota in the same HP range (a bit bigger and more specific to farming) but have substantial experience with tractors through my business.

Deere's are good machines...

Edited to add link to Iron Search. That might also help with pricing.

Pat


----------



## DonM (Mar 17, 2006)

Pat:

I have a question about John Deere products. 

Two years ago I bought  a new Cub Cadet lawn tractor (2512?). About 20hp I think. I used to own an Int'l Harvestor Cub Cadet, and I am not as impressed with the one I bought. A lot of plastic and light metal. The older IH were tanks that just kept going and going.

My question is has the Deere brand followed that same trend of lighter and cheaper??

thanks
Don


----------



## camachinist (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes, Deere has followed trends towards outsourcing and less traditional materials, especially at the lighter/smaller end of their line. Most manufacturers have. I'd have to talk to a few of my customers who work on the light stuff to really get a feel for it though.

I don't normally work on parts for tractors much under 45HP, but I do go to shows and see what is being built. I will say my Kubota, which is 25HP, has been beat to death over the last 15 years and has only had routine maintenance. The only part failure so far has been the controller for the electric solenoid which shuts the diesel off to the injector pump when I turn the key off. As there is a manual shut-off, I never spent the 50 bucks for the new controller.

In normal use, the light Deere's should do fine. I would only begin to be concerned if used in heavy commercial duty, especially if maintenance wasn't attended to in a timely manner. There's a big difference between mowing a lawn and digging a swimming pool or operating a flail mower 8 hrs a day.

Following the discussions at TractorByNet should shed some light.


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 17, 2006)

Another link

http://usediron.point2.com/Xhtml/Index.html


----------



## DenMar (Mar 17, 2006)

I love my 8N (Ford)!  Yes it is old, but it is dependable and cheap to work on.

If the wife ever said "It's me or that old tractor"...well...the kids and I sure would miss her.


----------



## camachinist (Mar 17, 2006)

> I love my 8N (Ford)! Yes it is old, but it is dependable and cheap to work on.



Yep; hard to go wrong with one of those for small acreage. Main reason I went with the Kubota was 4WD and size, since I do a lot of bucket work in tight quarters and prefer its load-compensated hydraulics for the rear attachments. My neighbor has an 8N in straight tractor service and it's a real workhorse. 

Pat


----------



## LMD (Mar 28, 2006)

*Tractor*

Thanks for the replies! I have been so busy trying to get my house ready to put on the market I forgot I posted this question!

The tractor was purchased new in October 2003
JD 4110 HST (hydrostatic) 21hp
54 hours, R4 tires and ROPS
Attachments: bucket loader, rotary cutter, 47 inch front mount snowblower and 54 inch mid mount mower.

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## camachinist (Mar 28, 2006)

17K would be close. You shouldn't have too much resistance at that price. You could list at 20K and see what interest there is. I assumed you have a 60" standard duty rotary mower (cutter) for the back.

Pat


----------

